# nice kayak rod holder



## TheFlounderPounder

Does anyone know if this is just a custom rod holder or can you buy them already assembeled this way?? I can make one out of pvc but if they sell them already put togeather......


----------



## JD7.62

It looks clean but appears to take up premium deck space.

I built this...

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/sundays-little-project-134169/

It ran me over $50 but worth it. I can troll three lines now with ease and carry all of my rods up and out of my way. I also still have room on the rear deck for my cooler.


----------

